# ibook G4 ne démarre plus!



## seberthou (4 Janvier 2008)

bonjour et une bonne année à tous!

la mienne elle commence mal, mon ibook G4 14" 1Ghz, 768 mo RAM, DD changé il y a 2 mois( 100GO), ne démarre plus!
il a fait ça une fois ou 2 avant. il s'éteint brusquement en pleine utilisation, et depuis hier soir il ne redémarre plus du tout!
au démarrage il couine au niveau du DD 4-5 secondes et plus rien. j'ai essayé de le redémarrer en firewire d'un autre mac, rien.
aidez-moi svp!
merci d'avance


----------



## jerG (4 Janvier 2008)

Le bruit au démarrage me fait penser à ce qui est arrivé quand le DD du mien (iBook G4 12", 768 Mo) a rendu l'âme.:mouais: 

Par contre c'est bizarre que tu n'arrives pas à redémarrer via le port firewire. As-tu essayé de redémarrer avec le CD/DVD de restauration? si tu y arrive utilise "utilitaire disque" pour voir si ton DD est HS... (s'il est HS il doit-être sous garantie puisqu'il a été changé il y 2 mois?).

Bon courage à toi!


----------



## seberthou (4 Janvier 2008)

il a redémarré, tout seul!...
je n'ai fait aucune manip, quelqu'un a-t-il une explication?
je l'ai fait démarré ensuite sur le dvd d'installation, qui n'a rien remarqué.existe-t-il un programme pour vérifier l'état général de l'ordi?
merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## jerG (6 Janvier 2008)

Pour tester l'ensemble des éléments de ton ordi?  Un utilitaire genre Tech Tools Pro sûrement. Il te permettera de tester  plus de choses que ne le fait utilitaire disque... (par contre, assures-toi d'avoir une version du logiciel compatible avec ton système d'exploitation).


----------



## moky99 (7 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

on m'a filé un ibook à réparer. Le souci : au démarrage, il reste coincé sur l'écran gris, y compris en bootant depuis le CDROM avec le CD de restauration. 

Avez-vous une astuce pour le débloquer ou pour réinstaller l'os ?

Merci,​


----------



## jerG (7 Janvier 2008)

moky99 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> on m'a filé un ibook à réparer. Le souci : au démarrage, il reste coincé sur l'écran gris, y compris en bootant depuis le CDROM avec le CD de restauration.
> 
> ...



Si tu n'arrive pas à redémarrer via un boot CD... c'est mal barré. Avec un DD firewire ou un autre mac peut-être? Pas d'autre symptômes que l'écran gris? Pas de bruits bizarres (venant du DD ou du lecteur optique)? L'écran gris peut faire penser à une carte graphique défectueuse...ou morte.


----------



## melaure (7 Janvier 2008)

jerG a dit:


> L'écran gris peut faire penser à une carte graphique défectueuse...ou morte.



Le problème que j'ai avec un iBook 800. J'espère pour toi que ce n'est pas ça ...


----------



## moky99 (7 Janvier 2008)

le DD et le CD ne font pas de bruit anormaux.

J'ai testé le pomme/ALT/P/R en bootant, j'ai eu 2 bips successifs, écran gris, écran noir puis ensuite écran gris.

Si je branche l'ibook sur mon imac (USB ou Ethernet ?), je pourrai accéder à son DD (comme un DD externe en sorte) ?​


----------



## jerG (7 Janvier 2008)

moky99 a dit:


> le DD et le CD ne font pas de bruit anormaux.
> 
> J'ai testé le pomme/ALT/P/R en bootant, j'ai eu 2 bips successifs, écran gris, écran noir puis ensuite écran gris.
> 
> Si je branche l'ibook sur mon imac (USB ou Ethernet ?), je pourrai accéder à son DD (comme un DD externe en sorte) ?​



Théoriquement c'est via le port firewire...

Jette un coup d'oeil : http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-3604794-2-macs-firewire
et sur ça : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=158580

En gros tu tests le disque dur de l'iBook, par contre pour les autres éléments du portable tu n'en seras pas plus. Au fait quand tu allumes l'iBook ton DD travail ou il ne travail pas?

Bon courage!


----------



## Spotule (9 Janvier 2008)

Salut à tous, bonne année,


Mon année ne commence pas très bien non plus, voilà le topo:

J'ai voulu démarrer mon ordi, un powerbook G4, et rien ne se passait. Ecran gris et juste le son du début. Il faisait un bruit inhabituel, alors je le prends et l'incline de 90° pour écouter ce bruit bizarre. Et là, je constate que mon ordi démarre. 

Je le pose à nouveau sur mon bureau et plus rien. Tout est lent, et mon mac fait un bruit comme ci le disque tournait trop lentement ou je ne sais pas quoi.

Puis je l'incline à nouveau et il travail correctement...

Vous pensez que c'est un problème du Disque dur? C'est clair qu'il est assez vieux, il a 4 ans. Et ces derniers temps je lui en ai beaucoup demandé...

Merci
Spotule​


----------



## jerG (9 Janvier 2008)

Spotule a dit:


> Vous pensez que c'est un problème du Disque dur? C'est clair qu'il est assez vieux, il a 4 ans. Et ces derniers temps je lui en ai beaucoup demandé...
> 
> Merci
> Spotule​



Possible... As-tu tester un redémarrage à partir du DVD système original pour tester ton disque dur?


----------



## Spotule (10 Janvier 2008)

Non, je n'ai pas essayé ça . Faut-il faire quelque chose de spécial? En fait, comment me conseils-tu de procéder?

Merci
​


----------



## jerG (10 Janvier 2008)

Spotule a dit:


> Non, je n'ai pas essayé ça . Faut-il faire quelque chose de spécial? En fait, comment me conseils-tu de procéder?
> 
> Merci



Tu insère ton DVD de restauration et lors du démarrage tu maintiens la touche "c" appuyée. 

Tu vas arriver dans un paneau qui va te demander de sélectionner la langue utilisée puis tu vas arriver sur le panneau d'installation du système si mes souvenir sont bons (ne réinstalle pas le système dans l'immédiat). 

Là dans la barre de menu tu va trouver "utilitaire disque" (c'est le même outil que tu trouves dans le dossier "utilitaires" des applications) : clique dessus et tu pourras tester ton DD sans soucis (option "vérifier disque", en sélectionnant ton DD). Une fois celà fait tu auras une idée de l'état de ton DD après tu pourras aviser.

Mais si ton ordi démarre au gré de son angle d'inclinaison il y a sûrement un problème "physique" : soit du disque dur en lui même, soit de faux contacts...


----------



## Spotule (10 Janvier 2008)

Ok, je viens de faire un petit contrôle, tout en inclinant mon ordi  et là il me marque *"L'en-tête de volume nécessite des réparations mineures"

*puis j'ai cliqué sur réparer le disque mais voilà ce qu'il me dit *"La réparation du disque a écchoué. Erreur: Impossible de démonter le disque (- 1000) *Et il me le dit dans n'importe quelle position 

quoi que...

La réparation vient de démarrer mais maintenant il me redit *"L'en-tête de volume nécessite des réparations mineures"

*Je crois bien qu'il est kaputt mon ordi!

Bon, ben bonne nuit


----------



## jerG (11 Janvier 2008)

Spotule a dit:


> Je crois bien qu'il est kaputt mon ordi!



Enfin, si c'est le DD c'est un moindre mal... Mais en général un lorsque'un DD lâche il ne te marque pas "erreurs mineurs". C'est ton disque dur d'origine?
Sinon perdu pour perdu si tu as sauvegardé tes données essentielles (voir créé un clone de ton disque), tu peux tenter de reformater totalement ton DD et de refaire une réinstallation de Panther (c'est le système que tu utilises je crois).


----------



## Spotule (12 Janvier 2008)

Oui c'est toujours mon disque dur d'origine. C'est un 40Go.

J'utilise effectivement Panther mais j'ai envi de me procurer Leopard.

En fait, si je veux essayer de changer mon DD, je ne saurais pas trop lequel choisir. Je n'y connais pas grand chose là-dedant, comment je peux savoir lesquels sont compatibles avec mon petit 12'' ?​


----------



## jerG (12 Janvier 2008)

va sur un site genre macway: http://www.macway.com/fr/path/1/stockage/4/disque-dur-interne.html

Sélectionne ta machine et le tour est joué!


----------



## melaure (12 Janvier 2008)

jerG a dit:


> va sur un site genre macway: http://www.macway.com/fr/path/1/stockage/4/disque-dur-interne.html
> 
> Sélectionne ta machine et le tour est joué!



Vu que ces DD sont assez standard (il n'y a que 4 ou 5 fabricants et quasi tous les DD sont des 9,5 mm), n'hésite pas à comparer les prix avec des revendeurs comme grosbill.com, toutpourlamicro.com, ldlc.com, cdiscount.com, etc ... Le comparateur www.prixdunet.com est très bien pour ça.

Perso j'ai acheté des Hitachi 7K60 2"5 de 160 Go chez grosbill. Rien à dire.


----------



## jerG (12 Janvier 2008)

Bien évidemment je citait macway en exemple... Après il faut faire jouer, la concurrence!


----------



## fab_NO (13 Janvier 2008)

Salut a tous

J ai le même problème avec un i book G4, il ne démarre plus sauf en firewire (disque externe)  , j ai donc pu récupérer toutes les données et formater (avec un macbook), mais ça ne change rien j ai toujours au démarrage un icone de dossier avec un " ? " qui clignote   j ai essayé de démarrer sur les cds de restauration livré avec = rien (même en forçant avec touche c) j ai essayé de démarrer sur le cd de leopard il lit dessus (bruit) puis fige sur un écran gris avec la pomme et un bargraphe rond d'attente, la ram est bonne je l ai testé sur un autre ordi, aussi le ventilo ne tourne pas mais c'est peut etre normal pusqu'il est complétement ouvert.
voila j ai plus d idée.  
Ce qui me ronge c'est que la "connection"  firewire - dd   fonctionnne mais c'est tout :hein: c est un peu encombrant un ibook pour en faire un disque firewire externe portable de  20 Go  avec le fil et son adaptateur secteur 

Si quelqu' un a une idée ...


----------



## melaure (13 Janvier 2008)

Un ami a le même problème sur un iMac G5. J'ai l'impression que la qualité du matos a vraiment flanché dans le années 2000 et qu'après 2/3 ans beaucoup de machines ont de gros soucis.

Fini les Macs qui durent longtemps, Apple c'est un nouveau DELL 

Heureusement le keynote est là. Tu auras envie de changer ton iBook  G4 !


----------



## Spotule (14 Janvier 2008)

Tu pense pas que ça aussi à voir avec ton DD?

Pour ma part, tout s'est arrangé, je vous remercie pour votre aide 

Grâce aussi à un autre post, j'ai découvert un tutoriel extraordinaire qui explique le démontage du disque dur pour le powerbook g4, 12''.

Je ne suis de loin pas très fort dans ce domaine et je n'ai pas beaucoup de patience quand il s'agit d'informatique, mais avec une explication parfaite, j'ai démonté avec plaisir mon powerbook pour y installer un DD Samsung de 120 Go, IDE, 2,5", 5400t/mn, 8Mo.

Je suis vraiment heureux que mon ordi fonctionne à nouveau et encore mieux qu'avant. 

Encore merci et bonne semaine

Le vieux Spote


----------



## macandcoinparis (15 Janvier 2008)

perso je demanderais à *pommef* si tu es sur paris...à vous de voir

A+


----------



## manoufeb (20 Février 2008)

bonjour,  Voici mes problemes: un soir j'éteint mon IBOOK G3 10.3 9 600 mhz, je 'éteint, le ferme et le débranche,je le rebanche 30 min plus tard, et et la il ne s'allume plus, mon allime est verte(normal ma batterie es branché mais morte) alt+pomme+p+r ne fait rien.... je ne comprend pas! Autre problème,j'ai un ibook g4 1064 mhz / 256 mb / 30 gb lorsque je l'allume le ventilateur se mets en marche mais l'écran reste noir...et il n'y a pas le bruit(alt+pomme+r ne réagit pas) je sait que la carte mémoire répond pareque une fois allumé je doit faire maj+ctr+alt+bouton alimentation et la il s'éteint donc la carte mère est bonne... s'il vous plait, je suis vraiment dans la m***e j'ai mais donner professionnel donc... quelqu'un éja eu ce probleme?? Merci d'avance                                                                                                                                 PS:le g4 ne démarre pas en boot; j'essaie demain en firewire. comment savoir si dans mon g4 le DD est mort??(j'en ai  autre DD compatible, au besoin)  merci


----------



## manoufeb (21 Février 2008)

ne boot pas en firewire.... je n'ai plu de mac.....aidez moi


----------



## melaure (21 Février 2008)

manoufeb a dit:


> ne boot pas en firewire.... je n'ai plu de mac.....aidez moi



Il est à l'agonie le pauvre ...

Il n'y a pas d'utilisateurs mac vers toi ? de club utilisateurs Apple ?


----------



## manoufeb (22 Février 2008)

quesque tu eut dire par là??
non mas si vous tes sur qu'ils sont cassés,alor je vais s revendre pour pieces...

merci


----------

